# Power PASSERS QUESTION



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

A friend gave me a old box of slot car track and odds and ends. At the bottom were 2 Controllers 1 red and 1 blue that say Power Passers on them. There is a lever on top of the trigger controllers . What does the lever do?


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I think that is used to change lanes. Lionel's attempt at slotless racing.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is what I thought it was for. But the burning question is HOW does it do it? Change polarity, add or subtract voltage? Any one know? Thanks


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Check out this great site, it has lots of info on slotless sets including lionel. 


http://www.tycotcrracing.com/chassi...res-of-slotless-systems/lionel-power-passers/


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW, more recently, Power Passers was the name of an Artin 1/43 scale Slot Racing set, where the cars could actually pass each other and change lanes. The chassis had some fer diode in them...dunno if you actually have the controllers for those ?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------

